# Smallest Internal Filter



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2019)

I was hoping to go very low tech on a 10L Nano but It seems a small filter would be very beneficial, especially if I want to have Java Moss. I’ve had a good look at internal filters and none of them seem particularly small. Have any of you seen any really small filters you’d recommend? Failing that maybe a tiny power head.


----------



## mort (17 Apr 2019)

A small hang on the back might work better as they are less intrusive in the tank.


----------



## Edvet (17 Apr 2019)

Good silent filters


----------



## zozo (17 Apr 2019)

You could consider an Air Sponge Filter.. 

www.aliexpress.com/item/Aquarium-Filter-Fish-Tank-Air-Pump-Biochemical-Sponge-Filter-for-Aquarium-filtration-filter-Aquatic-Pets-Products/32948893391.html?

These have a quite good filter capacity. 

Little powerheads with a simmular sponge connected to the inlet are also available.


----------



## Edvet (17 Apr 2019)

I run my matten filters on these, quite, no failures in 5 years. I would prefer these over airlifters.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (17 Apr 2019)

I see a lot of people just using surface skimmers as nano 'filter'..


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2019)

Thanks for your thoughts folks.


----------



## paul_j (17 Apr 2019)

The dennerle nano corner filter. Has a small attached spraybar and fits nicely in the corner.


----------



## Chuck Turtleman (17 Apr 2019)

paul_j said:


> The dennerle nano corner filter. Has a small attached spraybar and fits nicely in the corner.



I own one of these and it's a nice little unit and moves much more water than I expected. Dennerle Nano Eckfilter is how mine was labeled.


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Apr 2019)

As posted above, Dennerle nano corner filter is great for 10l tanks, it's what I use on my 10l planted, silent and unobtrusive


----------



## Keith GH (18 Apr 2019)

Aqua sobriquet
The smallest filter I know of and easily concealed is the old and reliable Undergravel Filter.  

One of my tanks was about a 10lt empty and it worked perfectly.  I also had them on two larger tanks.

Keith


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Apr 2019)

Thanks again. I did “discover” the Dennerle Nano filter shortly after posting. It's actually quite nice looking as well compared to some others. 
I was hoping to make a Java Moss wall at the back of the tank so I have to ask does the Dennerle have to go in the corner or can it fix on one side near the back?

I’ve also been having a look at an external canister type but most are too big or downright ugly! 

Then again there’s HOB as well ...


----------



## tam (18 Apr 2019)

Just to go back a step... why does javamoss require a filter? It grows quite happily in a jar on a window sill with zero filtration. If it's to remove mulm, you could floof it with a turkey baster at water change time to clean it out.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Apr 2019)

tam said:


> Just to go back a step... why does javamoss require a filter? It grows quite happily in a jar on a window sill with zero filtration. If it's to remove mulm, you could floof it with a turkey baster at water change time to clean it out.



Thanks for that. I’m not sure if someone on here said I need moving water or whether I read it somewhere else but it was recommended for Java Moss.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Apr 2019)

After having a good look I’ve decided to give one of these a try with the optional surface skimmer. Not the cheapest option but hopefully it will work ok as I’m getting some scum on the surface.

https://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/aq...newa_cobra_cf_mini_internal_filter_P4604.html


----------



## Edvet (23 Apr 2019)

If you let the water fall in from some height (1/2-1 inch) you  won''t neeed the skimmer, that should keep the surface clean.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (23 Apr 2019)

Or just run an air stone for 15 mins a day... or I’ve hidden little air powered sponge filters I’ve made from my spare bits box in nano scapes like this.


----------

